
Christopher Hitchens Was Shaky in His Atheism, New Book Suggests - stcredzero
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/14/us/christopher-hitchens-was-shaky-in-his-atheism-new-book-suggests.html?&moduleDetail=section-news-4&action=click&contentCollection=U.S.&region=Footer&module=MoreInSection&version=WhatsNext&contentID=WhatsNext&pgtype=article
======
stcredzero
I suspect this is pure spin doctoring and poppycock. As someone who was raised
Catholic and was an altar boy, there is for the thoughtful atheist, absolutely
no shame in having an emotional reaction to the words, the pageantry, and the
music of the religion of your youth. I might get the "heebeejeebies" in a
creaky old house, but this doesn't mean I will start making political and
investment decisions on the basis of the existence of ghosts.

Also, there is nothing wrong with speaking to other people in the
philosophical language they understand. As a humanist, I believe in "walking a
mile" in your shoes, even if you are a 1st world middle-class Christian. You
are still definitely human, after all.

